# Ideas for retrofitting baffles/insulation in vaulted ceiling of built out attic room



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not a great plan.
Not going to be able to just slide in baffles or foam because it's going to catch on the nails in the roof.
If you try and use blown in as you suggested there's no air flow and the shingles will get over heated.

What condition are the shingles in? The reason I ask is it's possible to insulate on the roof side, if the shingles were removed.


----------



## rachelsue20 (Apr 27, 2012)

The shingles are in pretty good condition. To the best of my knowledge, a new roof was put on in 2005. But I don't really know what "new roof" means, exactly. My inspector told me that when he looked at the property, and I would assume he is guessing based on his knowledge that they looked pretty new and that the house underwent a major renovation in 2005. Would it be better at that point to just tear down sheetrock from the ceiling and install the baffles/insulation, and then replace the sheetrock?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

In most cases, yes.
How wide are the rafters?
http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You won't be able to get the baffles up there effectively because they will catch the underside of the nails.

You could put a rigid poly-iso up there but it will still be difficult to to get the insulation details done.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Where are you located?

2. What is the depth of the rafters on the sloped ceiling?

3. Are there soffit (intake) vents? Describe them, please...

Gary


----------

